# Uber's Tipping Advice



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

*Why do riders tip?*









Whatever. If you set up a Venn diagram between "People who ask to use the aux cord" and "People who tip", you could drive a Mack truck between the two circles. Thanks for the great advice, Mikaela.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Here is my statistic:

28% of riders tip if we have a positive conversation regarding how shitty Uber is to now take 33-60%.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Tip for good music, that is a joke.
My passengers don't even notice the radio is ON.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

I play no radio or any music at all, unless requested, which is extremely rare. I average about 25% of my total fares in tips.


----------



## Les in Jax (May 8, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Here is my statistic:
> 
> 28% of riders tip if we have a positive conversation regarding how shitty Uber is to now take 33-60%.


I have started telling and showing riders how much drivers actually make on their ride. I emphasize that Uber frequently takes half or more. If rider has time, I actually* show* them how much Uber and driver got on their fare.


----------

